# New rimless tank makes me nervous



## norcalgordon (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi There. I'm hoping I can find someone with knowledge of a tank I just purchased. It's ~40 gallons and measures 20"L x 21"W x 21"H. It's rimless and has an interesting top that floats on clips that rest on the edges. It included a stand (black, but they had other colors) and I payed less than $100.00 for it. This is the only picture I could find online:









And here's the detail of the top:









So I love the way the tank looks and I am looking forward to bugging you guys on some basic questions I have, but I'd appreciate a sanity check in advance. 
Problem one is the tank is completely unbranded. None of the packaging, the stand or the tank itself mentioned one thing about make/model/etc. It makes me nervous not to be able to look up a review or two. I'm kind of hoping someone here will recognize it. 
Also, the glass itself is a little less than 1/4" thick (6mm exactly). This is the absolute minimum that most calculators are recommending, so again, this makes me a little nervous.

The quality of the tank itself seems high. The silicone is very uniform and the integrated padding on the bottom is a nice touch. The stand is also very nice. a thick sealed laminate covers whatever wood is underneath and the hinges are top quality.

I've filled the tank outside and let it sit for about 6 hours. It was filled it to the rim and it held water just fine. I can't really leave it outside for a long term test as I live in an apartment without a good dedicated outside area.

So, I'm hoping someone has some experience (2nd, 3rd or 4th hand is welcome) with whatever brand of tank this is. Barring that, maybe someone knows if those first issue free 6 hours outside were an indicator that the tank is good to go for the next 60,000 hours.

Thanks in advance for any knowledge/advice.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

Did you have a chance to ask the owner about where he acquired the tank? 

The local guy whose sells rimless tanks, requires all his tanks use German commercial grade silicone. He had me feel the silicone and commented on it's firm but suppleness. Correct me if I'm wrong anyone but the silicone should not be stiff or hard (as this will lead to a dreaded popping of the tank). 

Consider getting a tank mat for the bottom or cut out cardboard about the same size. This will spread the weight out on a material that has some capacity to cushion (altho it maybe trivial it helped ease my mind). 

Once it's in the desired location, take a level and measure. Correct as needed. Keep us updated


----------

